# Sheyenne Grasslands (2G1) help



## poppgl (Nov 15, 2004)

This is our first year hunting in ND and was hoping someone could give me some advice. My son and I have hunted the Sheyenne Grasslands for the past two weekends with no luck. I know that the standing corn is an issue in most areas, but we just aren't seeing that many deer and the ones we see are always running away from us. We do spot and stalk hunting and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to locations we could try for this last weekend for does or bucks. thanks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I pritty much live in those woods. Frist of all where are you in the grasslands? I would say go into mirror pool. It had a ton of corn a mile to the north last weekend. But they were taking it down fast. So try going in on the complete north side. Across the road from the Anderson farm. Go in two gates. the woods start directly to the south of that. Bring hip boots and or expect to get wet, and follow the fence running north and south if you cross it to the east you will be on private property. This is the back way into mirror pool. But i promis you will shoot a deer. Hard to get out but best place for late season.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

been in mirror pool for both weekends....they are sitting tight and or hiding deep in the woods.

We walked the riverbanks on Sunday and only kicked out 2 deer for about 2 miles of river bank.

The most we saw was on opening weekend and they have gotten scarce since then.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They are all on Andersons land and back in the deep woods across the beaver dam.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Wow, now that is what I call help!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

That is also the unit that I hunt and it is a huge unit with many deer so I wouldn't be fixated with the Grasslands. There are tremendous opportunities in other parts of the unit.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We hunt that area too and had decent luck in the grasslands toward Mcleod on opening weekend. What area of the grasslands are you guys talking about??


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

poppgl said:


> This is our first year hunting in ND and was hoping someone could give me some advice. My son and I have hunted the Sheyenne Grasslands for the past two weekends with no luck. I know that the standing corn is an issue in most areas, but we just aren't seeing that many deer and the ones we see are always running away from us. We do spot and stalk hunting and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to locations we could try for this last weekend for does or bucks. thanks.


Photos are in the PM, looking forward to saturday.


----------



## poppgl (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for their tips. We'll let you know how we do this weekend.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Good luck poppgl !!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

He hasn't yet, so I will toot his horn for him.

We went out on Saturday adn I got a nice eating button buck. In the same area that we have been working for the first couple of weekends.

On Sunday, we met up again and we headed to another area more on the northside of where we had been going. Walked about 2 mile in, and started the walk out to the trucks again. About a half mile from the trucks, we jumped 6 deer, 2 nice bucks.

Poppgl brought home a nice 4X4 out of that group.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

:beer: Don't ya just love it when a plan comes together!!!! Good job guys!


----------

